# Looking for musicians and producers to work remotely



## DanielOutro (Dec 12, 2016)

We're Outro, a Montreal-based company that has recently launched an online marketplace for musicians, producers and singers. Our mission is to give talented artists a consistent source of revenue — you can work by selling your own loops and samples, or by collaborating directly with Outro users on a work-for-hire basis. In short, Outro is a host for paid opportunities to work on other people’s songs.

The platform is currently in beta stage, and we're offering free access to all new users.

You can sign up directly at creator.outro.io, or send us an email at [email protected] if you have any questions!

Feel free to check out the attached PDF for more information. Feedback is always welcome!


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Dec 23, 2016)

Joined!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 18, 2017)

Checked this out and signed up. It looks cool and I realize it's a beta, but I couldn't get past the interface.

Could you possibly let us know when it's done?

Also, would you be planning on using a Paypal portal to set up an account for payment? I'm more than a little leery of kicking bank account and routing numbers to a beta site.


----------



## DanielOutro (Jun 19, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Checked this out and signed up. It looks cool and I realize it's a beta, but I couldn't get past the interface.
> 
> Could you possibly let us know when it's done?
> 
> Also, would you be planning on using a Paypal portal to set up an account for payment? I'm more than a little leery of kicking bank account and routing numbers to a beta site.




Hey! 

By 'getting past the interface', do you mean it's look/usability? Or could you not actually use it?

Setting up Paypal is definitely in the works too - we'll let you know once it's up  

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2017)

I could use it, but barely. It was really slow and laggy, and feels very cluttered, sir. 

Not bagging on you, I know it's still a work in progress, and looks good for that. 

Great ideas though, comparable to Songtradr. I'd be very interested in participating once it's up and running and I know a bunch of other people that would too.


----------

